# Black Opal Oil-Absorbing Pressed Powder



## Blushbaby (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anybody tried this? I want to, but have a feeling it may not be available here in the UK. I'm gonna have a look for it tomorrow. I don't suppose anybody can recommend which shade will suit NC50 in case I can't find it and end up having to buy it online?

  	Thanks in advance.


----------

